# Need to have driveway paved and graded



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...

For a Dig-out, New base, Regrade,+ paving,... You're probably looking at between $2.00 to $4.00 per Square Foot...

You want to end up with an 8" compacted base,+ 2" of asphalt.. Minimum...


----------



## Mikey Palmice (Jan 26, 2008)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,...
> 
> For a Dig-out, New base, Regrade,+ paving,... You're probably looking at between $2.00 to $4.00 per Square Foot...
> 
> You want to end up with an 8" compacted base,+ 2" of asphalt.. Minimum...


thanks for the range. I will measure the area today. thanks again


----------



## Mikey Palmice (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok, here is an update. My driveway is 2900 square feet and I had the entire thing dug up, removed rail road tie border, new base, regrade, 3 inches of asphalt for 5800. It looks amazing, new retaining wall and drainage. Heavy rains this past weekend and nothing came in the garage. 

Removing the border made a huge difference too. 

thanks


----------

